# Monza: arriva Ranocchia!



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Io muoio dalle risate, sul serio, un altro dei feticci gallianeschi pronosticati!

Pepepepepepeee


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


Era a 0 quindi?


----------



## Didaco (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.



Qualcuno dica a Galliani che i giorni del condor non sono ancora arrivati


----------



## Blu71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.



Per vincere Scudetto e CL.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Galliani ci provò in ogni sessione di mercato, invernale o estiva, a portare in rossonero questo suo feticcio malato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Giugno 2022)

Secondo voi Giampollo finirà ad allenare il Monza?


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Giugno 2022)

ora via alla coppia con romagnoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dica a Galliani che i giorni del condor non sono ancora arrivati



Il Giorno del Condor è per Suso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per vincere Scudetto e CL.


Mi consenta, anche bel giuoco e tanta figa


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Giugno 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Era a 0 quindi?


si parametro zero.

ovviamente il condor si scatena quando vede giocatori gratis.  

cmq in difesa giocano ancora con paletta.  eroe


----------



## Metapiro (2 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> ora via alla coppia con romagnoli


Speriamo coppia con Caldara ahah


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si parametro zero.
> 
> ovviamente il condor si scatena quando vede giocatori gratis.
> 
> cmq in difesa giocano ancora con paletta.  eroe


Ah ecco ma in questo caso meglio così avevo paura che risolvesse un problema all'inter e pure pagandolo.

Ora però tiri fuori la grana e prenda Caldara.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Oltre a Suso, occhio anche a Bertolacci.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Giorno del Condor è per Suso.



Dio Santo, ecco anche quest'altro cialtrone che ci ha tenuto con la testa nel water per 4 anni, come il cornuto turco. Quanto sangue amaro nelle infinite discussioni con i suoi adepti lobotomizzati.

A quante migliaia di assist sta adesso? Ara ancora la fascia con quel culone largo più delle spalle?

Pazzesco, e c'è chi voleva ricavarci anche soldi.


----------



## sacchino (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


Vogliono prendere gol a grappolo?


----------



## Giangy (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


Dai ora sotto con Bernarda.


----------



## sacchino (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oltre a Suso, occhio anche a Bertolacci.


E Cerci


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Giorno del Condor è per Suso.


_"E chi ce l'ha portaaaatooo Suuusoooo???"_


----------



## Tsitsipas (2 Giugno 2022)

Ranocchia continuerà a fare panchina anche lì, credo abbia fatto più panchine lui che i vecchietti al parco


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2022)

Una comica.
Gente che non accetta lo scorrere del tempo.
I dinosauri della serie A.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


niente niente che il duo malefico diventi la succursale perdazzurra e ci facciano pure quest'altro smacco


----------



## singer (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Giorno del Condor è per Suso.



Questo video è curioso... qui parlava come se avesse avuto ancora potere decisionale (se non altro di veto) rispetto alle decisioni di una società che da anni aveva ufficialmente ceduto. 
Mi pare che siamo nel gennaio del 2020, e qui aveva appena assistito evidentemente ad una partita del Monza (lo stadio non è il Meazza e quell'anno il Milan non ha mai vinto 4-0, mentre proprio il 1° febbraio, in una partita serale, il Monza ha vinto appunto 4-0).
A pensar male....


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


Ranocchia Romagnoli Messias Castylleyo è vanno a riprendere Suso e Ambrosio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ranocchia Romagnoli Messias Castylleyo è vanno a riprendere Suso e Ambrosio



Se Mortolivo volesse tornare in attività... una spia nello spogliatoio non può mancare.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Mortolivo volesse tornare in attività... una spia nello spogliatoio non può mancare.


Attenzione a Boateng, contratto in scadenza 2022 e Mattiuzzo De Sciglio!


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Giorno del Condor è per Suso.


Esatto. Lo prenderanno gli ultimi giorni di mercato a 8/10 milionazzi.


----------



## Zenos (2 Giugno 2022)

Ricordo bene che in realtà era un feticcio del nano?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2022)

Stasera intanto su Italia 1 in seconda serata speciale sulla promozione del Monza.
Di certo non manca loro il potere mediatico.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se Mortolivo volesse tornare in attività... una spia nello spogliatoio non può mancare.


Vero, tornerà anche Balotelli e si andrà a ripescare Bertolacci e perché no Menez.

Poi l'album Panini e completo.


----------



## Solo (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


Secondo voi su quale edizione dell'album Panini l'ha trovato?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Giugno 2022)

Per caso Mediaset ha fatto uno speciale per lo scudetto del Milan?
A me non risulta..


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Giorno del Condor è per Suso.


Sembra cinese


----------



## Zenos (2 Giugno 2022)

Occhio a Nigel De Jong, Ricardo Oliveira con Luiz Adriano e Carlos Bacca


----------



## Konrad (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Schira tra qualche ora ci sarà un summit tra gli agenti di Ranocchia e Adriano Galliani, il Monza vuole il centrale ex Inter.


Hey non facciamo scherzi eh!
Caldara è essenziale per la crescita del Monza!!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo voi Giampollo finirà ad allenare il Monza?


Se non lui ci va Montella,puoi giurarci.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Occhio a Nigel De Jong, Ricardo Oliveira con Luiz Adriano e Carlos Bacca


E Suso non ce lo metti?


----------



## Andris (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oltre a Suso, occhio anche a Bertolacci.


Sportitalia dà fatto Candreva.

mi sa che dovete aprire un thread specifico sull'AC Monza, ci sarà da "divertirsi"...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Celebrazione del Monza anche da Del Debbio... con Salvini in attesa... mi aspetto qualche chicca. come quella di Porro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io muoio dalle risate, sul serio, un altro dei feticci gallianeschi pronosticati!
> 
> Pepepepepepeee


Mamma mia,sono tornati i due capi circo


----------



## numero 3 (2 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia,sono tornati i due capi circo





Vi perdono a tutti perché siete giovani e rispondo solo a te ma vale per tutti, 5 anni di degrado e oblio non cancellano 20 anni di vittorie ( nessun club al mondo ha mantenuto una barra diritta per così tanto tempo), manteniamo un rispetto ( calcistico) al trio ( Berlusconi Galliani Braida).
Firmato..
" Da chi ha visto la serie B"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Giugno 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vi perdono a tutti perché siete giovani e rispondo solo a te ma vale per tutti, 5 anni di degrado e oblio non cancellano 20 anni di vittorie ( nessun club al mondo ha mantenuto una barra diritta per così tanto tempo), manteniamo un rispetto ( calcistico) al trio ( Berlusconi Galliani Braida).
> Firmato..
> " Da chi ha visto la serie B"


gli ultimi 10 anni hanno sminchiato tutto,perché l'ultima "gestione" è stata fatta apposta per distruggerci e gettarci nell oblio,hanno fatto di tutto per farci sparire dalla mappa del calcio. Berlusconi,Galliani ci hanno distrutto scientificamente, e credimi,non sono un complottista, ma è chiaro come il sole. Già dalla vendita di Sheva si era capito tutto,la ciliegina sulla torta (di emme),la vendita di Thiago e Ibra(quello vero,non quello di ora) per due noccioline,senza poter rifare la squadra col ricavato. Gli acquisti di ultratrentenni strapagati, che poi si sono rivelato invendibili, ci hanno distrutto tutti i conti. Elliot ci ha praticamente trovato come un edificio travolto da uno tsunami, e ora dopo anni lo ha rimesso a nuovo.


----------

